# impala interior kits



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

ordering my complete interior kit tomorrow and i was wondering who makes the best? 1961 impala


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll probably order mine this month (62 Impala) from Ciadella in Arizona. Seems pretty good and they sent me samples.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

homie i would recommend cars inc. just look at this video, it helped me in my decision .. cars inc is running 15% off interiors for the fall. I ordered a complete kit yesterday for 1750 seat covers, kick panels, side panels, sail panels, door panels, sun visors and carpet and headliner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u6Rc4vDXv4


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmmm...I gonna check them out


----------

